# thyroid function test while taking prednisolone and estrogens?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, 
Im due to have another tsh test due before next cyle, and am due to start prednisolone and estrogens on thursday. Have already had depot shot.  Do I need tsh done before I start these drugs to get an accurate reading, or do these drugs have no impact on tsh level ?

Love Shellyjxxx

P.s Many thanks for all the advice so far


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

These drugs don't have an affect on TSH levels so you can have the test done as planned. Lots of     for your cycle.

Maz x


----------

